# Show off your Evolve!



## DoubleT

I see that more and more people are getting Aqueon Evolves and there isn't a dedicated thread to them yet...until now! So show off your Evolve 2, 4, or 8.

I'll start off.... this is my Evolve 8, home to SuperTiger Shrimp.


----------



## seuadr

i just got the moss ball from am ember here, and plan on finding something to fill out the back left and middle.. the "onion" plants i have in there aren't gonna last i don't think. thinking of some ludwegia or something. 

i've modified the pump to be under the filter box with an extended hose and then put 500g of bio blocks on a stand in the sump. also added a purigen pad, but it probably isn't really needed. (for the matter, 500g of bio blocks probably was not needed:tongue: )


----------



## Sharpchick

This is my newest tank - it's the Evolve4. It will be completely re-scaped next Friday, along with the other three freshwater planted tanks in the house.










I had to baffle the outflow on the filter, even when it was on the lowest setting. I bet hundreds of bettas live in these, but the filter wasn't really designed for a betta.

I'll take Lucky out when I do it - this tank is too small to completely redo with him in there.

Buckets of driftwood all over the house, soaking in hopes of sinking.

If not, then I have rocks...:icon_smil


----------



## Barbgirl

Yay!! When I finish modding my filter I will post more photos but here's most recent! Hopefully tomorrow it will contain cholla and shrimpies!


----------



## tiggity

My overgrown jungle (Evolve 8)


----------



## mosspearl

Here's my Evolve4... no critters in there yet, it's still cycling. Have added frogbit and some small cryptocoryne spiralis since this photo.


----------



## DoubleT

Keep them coming!! 

I really like the look of yours tiggity, what kind of crypts are those?


----------



## MCHRKiller

Evolve 4...with a Thai Super Red HMPK


----------



## Sharpchick

MCHRKiller said:


> Evolve 4...with a Thai Super Red HMPK


Love this. Lucky betta.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*Evolve 2 Cherry Shrimp Tank*

Long shot of my Evolve 2. I will post a closeup in a day or two. Currently housing about 20 CRS. All seem to be doing fine and have been in tank for about a month.


----------



## tiggity

DoubleT said:


> Keep them coming!!
> 
> I really like the look of yours tiggity, what kind of crypts are those?




Thanks!


The crypts up front are wendtii green, mid are wendtii red and in the back are a mix of bacopa and ludwigia.


----------



## rps3287

Here's my 8!


----------



## mosspearl

Updated photo of mine with the forest of floater roots. Rps3287, I like how you set up that extra light. I have a desk lamp, but it won't sit nicely like yours... it leans forward. Currently I have it next to the tank, but I'd rather have it coming down from above. I wish the stock light was bright enough, but my pellia is having an issue and doesn't look very good. I'm assuming it may be light-related...


----------



## DoubleT

Awesome looking tanks everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## DefStatic

I am getting mine setup this week, here is a pic of my modded pump. Anyone have any thoughts or concerns? The reason behind this is it will be the home for a betta.


----------



## Conrad283

That's a good idea. How much is that gonna slow down the flow?


----------



## scbrooks87

My Evolve 8...
I planted it on Friday, just letting it run right now, and will be adding fish down the line, trying to cycle it without fishies.

Just DHG for now in it, may leave it that way, but we will have to see.

-Scott


----------



## DefStatic

Conrad283 said:


> That's a good idea. How much is that gonna slow down the flow?


I am not sure right now :-\

The added feature is adjusting the flow can be done without pulling the whole pump. So with the valve wide open, I would think the flow is only reduced a hair because of the diameter change.

All I know is I was told the flow is too high even at it's lowest setting for a Betta. The overall tubing diameter is a little smaller, so that should slow down the flow a little, and currently I have the valve 1/4 closed.


----------



## nicholz

Here's mine -
Evolve 8 with assorted crypts some stargrrass and some anubias with red cherry shrimp

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DefStatic

Tank is still cycling. And these pics are from my cell phone, sorry for the quality.

Betta: Half-Moon Doubletail Male, his name is Blue Phoenix.
Rock: Zebra Stripe
Plants: On the left, Amazon Sword. On the right, Asian Water Fern
Light: Finnex Fugeray-R
Other: CoralLife Digital Thermometer, Aqueon 50w heater, modified Evolve pump


----------



## Sharpchick

nicholz said:


> Here's mine -
> Evolve 8 with assorted crypts some stargrrass and some anubias with red cherry shrimp
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I love the wild look of this!

And I see you ditched the little LEDs in favor of the desk lamp - I assume for the plants.

Do you get much evaporation?


----------



## DefStatic

I think these threads should be stickied...


----------



## leaveittweaver




----------



## mosspearl

I like it, leavittweaver... I have black sand in mine, but the white sand really brightens it up.  It makes a big difference.


----------



## Sharpchick

This is a re-scape of Lucky's tank. 








He now has a buddy next door - Ivan the Terrible. (Yes, there is a backstory there.)








I had to put a sheet of blue plastic between them to keep them from stressing out and flaring at each other all the time.


----------



## MamaFish

I just got mine! I can't wait to join the group once I get it cycled and 'scaped! Planning on a little RCS breeding community


----------



## mosspearl

Thought this would be the place to ask, since this is where all the Evolve people hang out. I set up my Evolve4 in late Feb of this year. Lately, I've noticed a creaking/tapping type noise. Can't pinpoint it exactly... but it sounds like it's coming from the tank. It happens randomly... sometimes several times in a row, sometimes it will be several minutes before I hear it again.

It sits on my desk. Has anyone else heard something similar from their Evolve? I really like this little tank and I don't want anything to happen to it. Likewise, I don't want it to crack and flood my computer. 

I have replaced the stock light with a single desk light with a daylight CFL bulb. If I hold my hand beneath it, I do feel some warmth, but it's not excessively so. I've used the CFL for over a month and I just started noticing the noise the past couple days. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Sharpchick

mosspearl said:


> Thought this would be the place to ask, since this is where all the Evolve people hang out. I set up my Evolve4 in late Feb of this year. Lately, I've noticed a creaking/tapping type noise. Can't pinpoint it exactly... but it sounds like it's coming from the tank. It happens randomly... sometimes several times in a row, sometimes it will be several minutes before I hear it again.
> 
> It sits on my desk. Has anyone else heard something similar from their Evolve? I really like this little tank and I don't want anything to happen to it. Likewise, I don't want it to crack and flood my computer.
> 
> I have replaced the stock light with a single desk light with a daylight CFL bulb. If I hold my hand beneath it, I do feel some warmth, but it's not excessively so. I've used the CFL for over a month and I just started noticing the noise the past couple days. I'm open to suggestions.


I've not heard any noise from mine.

I assume if you're using gravel substrate, you've checked to see if your fish are digging through it....


----------



## mosspearl

No fish in it, just snails so far. My substrate is sand, Sharpchick. Good to hear yours isn't making noise.


----------



## Andromeda01

mosspearl said:


> Thought this would be the place to ask, since this is where all the Evolve people hang out. I set up my Evolve4 in late Feb of this year. Lately, I've noticed a creaking/tapping type noise. Can't pinpoint it exactly... but it sounds like it's coming from the tank. It happens randomly... sometimes several times in a row, sometimes it will be several minutes before I hear it again.
> 
> It sits on my desk. Has anyone else heard something similar from their Evolve?


Yup. Same thing happened with my Evolve2. Cracking/Tapping describes the sound perfectly. I was looking for leaks when I first heard it. When I couldn't find a leak I thought something was wrong with my heater. After doing some unplugging and listening I figured out that it was the pump. I took out the pump, saw nothing wrong with it, cleaned it, put it back in and it hasn't done it since. Weird.


----------



## mosspearl

Thanks, Andromeda. I'd come to the same conclusion. I moved stuff around in there with the pump and it went away. I still hear it once in awhile, but for the most part it's gone. I was trying to lessen the flow because I was planning for shrimp, but once I figured it was the pump, I turned it up a bit. Any future shrimp will just have to deal with the flow.


----------



## hecto33

Welp this is my evolve four that has been up for almost four months now but these pictures are from after the initial setup. I will post more recent ones once i get a hold of a good camera again. I modified the back to fit a Fluval C2 HOB filter and fill the back with ceramic rings. I guess i don't believe in over filtration haha.


----------



## lordhelmet

Here is a picture of my first freshwater tank, it's an evolve 8 with a DIY C02, and 26w compact florescence light over the top. It has been running for almost 2 months and the plants have been going nuts these last few weeks. My question is, is there anything that eats the green hair algae? Snails? Shrimp? My Otto cats don't seem to touch it. I'm sure it is a product of my light, ferts, C02 being not right just yet.


----------



## Ashnic05

My Evolve 4 with Crypt undulata, Sunset hygro, nana petite and a moss ball....oh and 'Huck', my Halfmoon Betta.


----------



## tiggity

mosspearl said:


> Thought this would be the place to ask, since this is where all the Evolve people hang out. I set up my Evolve4 in late Feb of this year. Lately, I've noticed a creaking/tapping type noise. Can't pinpoint it exactly... but it sounds like it's coming from the tank. It happens randomly... sometimes several times in a row, sometimes it will be several minutes before I hear it again.
> 
> It sits on my desk. Has anyone else heard something similar from their Evolve? I really like this little tank and I don't want anything to happen to it. Likewise, I don't want it to crack and flood my computer.
> 
> I have replaced the stock light with a single desk light with a daylight CFL bulb. If I hold my hand beneath it, I do feel some warmth, but it's not excessively so. I've used the CFL for over a month and I just started noticing the noise the past couple days. I'm open to suggestions.


Do you have the lid on? If so, that's what the creaking is coming from. I have my Evolve on my work desk and when I move or put pressure on the desk it creaks due to the side lips of the lid rubbing with the tank wall.


----------



## sourgrl

Ooh! Thanks for sharing. Just ordered the 8 as an upgrade to my son's tank. Can't wait to set it up.


----------



## mosspearl

> Do you have the lid on? If so, that's what the creaking is coming from. I have my Evolve on my work desk and when I move or put pressure on the desk it creaks due to the side lips of the lid rubbing with the tank wall.


No, not usually, Tiggity. I sometimes put it on at night. I think it was the pump. Thanks for your suggestion. I have found the lid is extremely tight on the sides.


----------



## Sharpchick

lordhelmet said:


> Here is a picture of my first freshwater tank, it's an evolve 8 with a DIY C02, and 26w compact florescence light over the top. It has been running for almost 2 months and the plants have been going nuts these last few weeks. My question is, is there anything that eats the green hair algae? Snails? Shrimp? My Otto cats don't seem to touch it. I'm sure it is a product of my light, ferts, C02 being not right just yet.


Amano shrimp are wild for algae. But a lot of shrimp are not wild for CO2.


----------



## lordhelmet

When you say shrimp are not wild for c02, why is that? Couldn't you counter after the c02 with more gas exchange on the surface?


----------



## assasin6547

lordhelmet said:


> When you say shrimp are not wild for c02, why is that? Couldn't you counter after the c02 with more gas exchange on the surface?


They can get gassed. :eek5: More gas exchange would render the co2 useless because all of it would gas off. If you can precisely control the levels it should be OK.


----------



## Mojo028

*Here's mine ( well my wife's)*

I dont have any fish in there yet but i will in the upcoming weeks, and some moss (kind undetermined).

It's the Evolve 2 and i'ts been running for 1 1/2 months now.


----------



## Jdiesels

Mojo028 said:


> I dont have any fish in there yet but i will in the upcoming weeks, and some moss (kind undetermined).
> 
> It's the Evolve 2 and i'ts been running for 1 1/2 months now.


I don't think you have enough bamboo in there


DBP Member 003


----------



## Mojo028

Lol! Well the reason I bought the tank is because the bamboo my wife was growing got too big for her decoration she had it in, and instead of buying another one I used the opportunity to buy a new tank.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdiesels

You could actually put alot of the bamboo in the compartment where the pump is, 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Mojo028

Jdiesels said:


> You could actually put alot of the bamboo in the compartment where the pump is,
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


That's a great idea, I might have to get some new straight bamboo to put in the back.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andromeda01

Found out that Aqueon will send you a new light if you let them know that the original one burned out in less than a year.


----------



## sourgrl

Andromeda01 said:


> Found out that Aqueon will send you a new light if you let them know that the original one burned out in less than a year.



Good to know! I'm loving the evolve 8 so far. Can't wait to get it planted.


----------



## RWaters

Andromeda01 said:


> Found out that Aqueon will send you a new light if you let them know that the original one burned out in less than a year.


Very true. I got my replacement last week!


----------



## rbtmccord

*My Evolve 8 Planted FW*

Here are a couple of shots of my month old Evolve 8 FW Planted tank.
One shows the overall tank and the other my German Rams
No CO2 but daily dosing of Excel and Envy. Plus as of 2 days ago Flourish tabs in substrate.
Forgive pictures if they dont display well on your screen as taken with my phone,


----------



## MamaFish

Finally adding a picture of my Evolve 4. Scaped entirely with trimmings from my larger tank, so it took awhile. Anacharis, crypt wendtii, bacopa monnieri, and a moss ball. I dose flourish comp once a week and a drop of excel once or twice a week. Right now it houses pond snails and a single platy fry I rescued from its parents, but I'm ordering some rili shrimp tomorrow!


----------



## MamaFish

Ugh, sorry. Stupid sideways iPad picture!


----------



## rbtmccord

*What kind of water are you using*

Seems that tank doesnt leak ;-)


----------



## sourgrl

My sons 8 gallon evolve. Currently home to a betta, a couple shrimp, and spongebob


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Just got me an Aqueon Evolve 4 this weekend, trying to find a good stand for it on craigslist, hoping to have it up and running by next weekend. Once I get it started I'll post some pictures!!!!


----------



## davidadelp

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Just got me an Aqueon Evolve 4 this weekend, trying to find a good stand for it on craigslist, hoping to have it up and running by next weekend. Once I get it started I'll post some pictures!!!!



I just bought an evolve 4 to but I think I'm going to try to build my own stand can u actually buy stands for them


----------



## CatFishStryk

Mind made up. I must get one of these tanks and become part of the Evolve "nano" club. Especially LOVE the blue rams in rbtmccord's tank. They are a really fun fish. What size tank to get tho... Hmm....


----------



## twkoch

Previous scape in my evolve 4. Will be re-setting it up this week with a new scape.


----------



## Jdiesels

Sorry for the crappy pic (IPad) this is my evolve 8 which I re did earlier this week it's stocking is 9 Glowlight tetras and a male betta named shurbert  


DBP Member 003


----------



## CatFishStryk

Just picked up an evolve 4 for $41 and an 8 for $56 at PetSmart on clearance. Midnight floramax was on clearance to. I got carried away and got the plants, although I haven't picked out a hard scape yet. You actually get a nice quantity of plants in each one of those baggies. Gonna have to figure out what to do with the leftovers, but for now, they will just chill in the tank. 
Here's the 8 w/my plant selection.

Ha. Like someone else said: stupid iPad with sideways pics!


----------



## Subtletanks91

Ok, so I have an evolve two. Nd I'm having some issues with it. I love the design and shape, but I have a few questions. By light burn out you mean it won't turn n or the the brightness has faded, I swore my light was much bright when I first purchased it, now its kinda dull. Wich bring me to my next question what else could I use for lighting that is a clip in light that has medium light output for a evolve two? 

Also I scrapped the filter for a tetra air driven one, both filter suck, so I'm thinking about taking out the wall that seperate for filtration and using a hob, how can I achieve this? It seems as though the filtration takes p a good portion of the tank and has a lot of dead space that could be used for the actual fish. Right now I have a beta an Otto and 4 amano shrimp. Tis is my daughters tank, and her beta name is baboo. Ay suggestions guys?


----------



## VJM

I think that once you are unhappy with the light (which is understandable, because it sucks), and the filter (takes up a ton of room), you are better off just getting rid of it and going with a different tank. Petsmart/co (I can never remember which) was just having a $1 a gallon sale on tanks 10 gallons and larger, so that's an option if you have the room.


----------



## Fishtails

My new 8G Evolve. Can't wait for the plants to start growing out...


----------



## Subtletanks91

I wish I had room for another ten gallon. That's why IM wanting to modify the evolve I currently have. But am willing to take suggesting on lighting for it. And suggestions on how to remove the center wall and filtration square. Top fin just came out with one I might end up replacing it with 2.6 gallons. Internal filter with spray bar and ATM led fixture. Has anyone had experience with these?


----------



## thedirtydaniel

I just picked an evolve4 up for 30 bucks at Petsmart. I was going to get the 8 gallon but I won't have room before I move, but I might buy it anyways and sit on it until I have the room. Ha. I hope I have enough ADA laying around to get it started.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CatFishStryk

thedirtydaniel said:


> I just picked an evolve4 up for 30 bucks at Petsmart. I was going to get the 8 gallon but I won't have room before I move, but I might buy it anyways and sit on it until I have the room. Ha. I hope I have enough ADA laying around to get it started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yup... Bought the 8 and 4. Set up the 8 and waiting until I have more room before doing anything wih the 4. (Opposite scenario, but you can't pass on a clearance sale!)


----------



## twkoch




----------



## mosspearl

Just picked up an Evolve8 on clearance:





And the old Evolve4 has now been revamped for a shrimp tank. Moss still needs to grow out.


----------



## kruzerman

Just picked up an Evolve8 for $40! Thank you PetSmart. Great inspiration in this thread but I am not sure if i am going freshwater planted or nano reef with this little tank yet.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Here's my Evolve 4...

Lighting - 10" Finnex FugeRay LED
heating - 25w Fluval Compact
Substrate - 2" Mineralized Topsoil mixed w/ Miracle-Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix
Co2 - Via Co2 tablets

It houses my Betta, and has been running for 2 weeks now!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Official Evolve-lution Club can be found here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=437873


----------



## retrocity

I am picking up an Evolve 8 tomorrow. 

FYI, Petsmart friends and family starts tomorrow, so you can get an additional 15% off if you are thinking of buying an Evolve.

edit - picked it up today. Was able to use a $5 off $25 coupon (and a dog birthday coupon for a free treat!) along with the 15%, so out the door at about $33 after tax along with a bag of treats.

I will be replacing my 5g Eclipse with this. 

I am assuming dwarf hairgrass is out of the question with the current light? Has anybody had success with staurogyne repens?


----------



## CatFishStryk

This ended up being a pricy betta


----------



## mosspearl

But your betta looks very happy. Nice scape.


----------



## Brian041

My Evolve 4. I'm still stocking it and figuring out what other plants I want to use and where, but it's pretty close to being done.


----------



## Luminescent

Is the 'tapping' three times in a row usually?



mosspearl said:


> Thought this would be the place to ask, since this is where all the Evolve people hang out. I set up my Evolve4 in late Feb of this year. Lately, I've noticed a creaking/tapping type noise. Can't pinpoint it exactly... but it sounds like it's coming from the tank. It happens randomly... sometimes several times in a row, sometimes it will be several minutes before I hear it again.
> 
> It sits on my desk. Has anyone else heard something similar from their Evolve? I really like this little tank and I don't want anything to happen to it. Likewise, I don't want it to crack and flood my computer.
> 
> I have replaced the stock light with a single desk light with a daylight CFL bulb. If I hold my hand beneath it, I do feel some warmth, but it's not excessively so. I've used the CFL for over a month and I just started noticing the noise the past couple days. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## mosspearl

It's resolved itself, Luminescent. I think it was something with the pump.


----------



## Chris.d514

My two week old evolve4























13w fluval light, modified 20g co2, black petco sand, root tabs made by local hobbyist, and ac30 sponge as prefilter for when shrimp move in.


----------



## AquaAurora

*a question about lighting*

Sorry to tangent slightly in here...
But does the light that comes with the Evolve 4 really support freshwater plant growth? If so would it be considered low or medium light?


----------



## mosspearl

I wasn't happy with the amount of light with my Evolve4... I wanted a heavily planted tank. I went with a daylight CFL in a desk lamp over the tank. Later, when I got an Evolve8 and changed my 4 over to a shrimp tank, it contained mostly mosses, so I used the light from the 8 on it. It does fine with the moss. I assume the light that came with the 4 would also do fine for moss. I do like the whiteness of the LEDs, but it just didn't seem enough for the plants I initially put in.


----------



## BradScheve

evolve 2 with my betta


----------



## Ashnic05

AquaAurora said:


> Sorry to tangent slightly in here...
> But does the light that comes with the Evolve 4 really support freshwater plant growth? If so would it be considered low or medium light?


I would say low light. I have C. undulata, Nana petite and a moss ball in mine and none are showing lots of algae growth. Then again I do dose excel and root tabs/liquid ferts. I wouldn't expect it to grow baby tears and the like at all. Many have upgraded the light.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Here's the newest pictures of my tank!!! I'm almost done planting this tank just waiting for a shipment of Lilaeopsis sp. to replace the dwarf hairgrass, then the only thing left is to get a co2 injection system.


----------



## retrocity

Is anybody using additional filtration on their Evolves? I am about to start setting up an 8, and saw the Zoomed 501 Nano is only $28 at my local Petco. I thought it may be a good idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## CatFishStryk

The filter is really strong; I kept the original filter, packed it in foam, baffled the outflow with some thin filter foam and a rubber band, dumped a bunch of biomax throughout the sump, and cut to fit some coarse foam to put between the filter side of the sump and the pump side. I don't even use carbon in mine. My betta and shrimpies are doing just splendid!


----------



## AndyS

Digging up an old thread for some advice. My Evolve4's pump has gotten pretty loud, and although I'm going to try to clean it and see if that improves things, I'm wondering if anybody has found a good replacement? I've actually even seen some internal filters that might fit inside the pump area that might work.

Currently I have the pad area filled with filter floss and bio materials with a piece of acrylic cut to fit the pad slot to direct the flow down from the overflow through the filter floss and through the floss, then back up through the bio area, then over into the pump space.

Ideas?


----------



## knm<><

MCHRKiller said:


> Evolve 4...with a Thai Super Red HMPK


That's a sexy nano.


----------

